# whoopee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

made my final house payment this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:

just in time to have it all took away????????????????????????? atriot: :doh:

live long and prosper comrades! :wink:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Kiyote!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats also, I'm hoping for the same soon.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A great feeling, but if you really think you own it, don't pay your taxes.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> A great feeling, but if you really think you own it, don't pay your taxes.


lol. tru dat!!!!!!!!!!!!

so longs the government doesn't come and tell me I have to open spare rooms to minorities I guess I will pay them.

if that day ever does come ,I think I will just burn it down! :mrgreen:

another plus is, now that it's payed off I am no longer forced to buy the flood insurance that I will NEVER need.

it was only $280 a year but it still irked me to be forced to pay it so some dirtbag in a REAL flood zone could afford insurance to rebuild every few years.

I swear we'd all be rich if the freeloaders didn't keep us insurance poor . :frusty: :deadhorse:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I paid mine off around 2002 and bought a bigger boat, we wanted to wait a year but,ended up getting one like we wanted and still have it. Great feeling isn't it?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yep! feels like a huge weight lifted.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats. Its a great feeling to be debt free. Except you still have to pay your rent twice a year.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats kiyote... wish I could say the same about my farm ..never own it in my lifetime but my boy will in his ..and thats why we did it .When you get a good son you only need one .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

